# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Convertisseur mp3->wav et traitement son

## Mat.M

Hello dsl si la question a dj t pose
Je cherche un outil gratuit convertissant des fichiers .mp3 vers Wav ( WAVE ) de Microsoft.

Sinon qqu'un connait-il un outil comparable  Sound Forge mais gratuit ?
Merci

----------


## reno_tidus

C'est vite trouv en cherchant sur  ::google::  mais je te file quand mme Cdex qui fonctionne trs bien, ya aussi Super mais je sais qu'il fait les vido mais je me souviens plus pour le son.

----------


## Mat.M

merci pour la rponse mais c'est pas trop ce que je recherche ( un CD Ripper )
J'aurais voulu un simple programme pour transformer une chanson mp3 en WAVE ceci pour me livrer au plaisir coupable du "sampling" ou chantillonage de chansons ceci  titre priv videmment  ::D:

----------


## tuxakadjseb

Pourquoi ne pas t'orienter vers Audacity ?
Non seulement il est gratuit, mais il est libre ;-)
=> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

Si tu as des problmes pour t'en servir, je te conseille Audacity-French :
http://fr.groups.yahoo.com/group/audacity-french/


_Sbastien_

----------


## Firas_tn

essai ce shareware il n'est pas mal :
Power MP3 WAV Converter 
http://www.filehungry.com/french/rel...eur_du_wav_mp3

----------


## Mat.M

Merci  tous  ::D:  je vais regarder cela

----------


## Mat.M

bon j'ai pas trouver mon bohneur parce que bcp de softs payant,  moralit article 22 on se dbrouille comme on peut et j'ai tlcharg sur www.codeproject.com un dcodeur mp3->wav compil le projet et a fonctionne impec
http://www.codeproject.com/audio/madlldlib.asp
moralit on est mieux servi par soi-mme  ::mouarf::  :8-): 
Pour Audacity je vais regarder

----------

